# Car hesitates and stalls in damp weather



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm having this reocurring issue with my Altima, where if it sits outside in the rain or in damp weather, regardless if its cold or not, it hesitates and stalls out in drive when I apply the gas. However, if I let it warm up for a period of 5-10 minutes this solves the problem. Any suggestions? 

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look under the distributor cap for condensation on the exciter disc.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

This may be a problem with the coolant temp sensor or the intake air temp sensor. First check for any codes just in case. What both of them could be telling the ECM is that the car is at a higher temp than it actually is. The coolant temp sensor is located on the back of the head on the the passenger side of the car. It is a thermistor so resistance goes down as temperature increases. Using an ohmmeter across the two pins of the sensor, when cold it should be 9.2k at 14 degrees, 2.5k at 68 degrees, and 800 ohms at 122 degrees. The intake air temp sensor is a thermistor in the intake tube next to the battery. With the ohmmeter again check across the two pins, it should measure 2.1 -2.9k at 68 degrees and 270 - 380 ohms at 176 degrees. Try those two things and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------

